# 8Dio are hiring. Digital Content Manager (SoundPaint) & Youtubers



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)

I just had this in my email. I figure it may be an interesting position for a forum member that would be looking for something just like this.

For what it’s worth, coming from me - the local 8Dio fanboy of course - this seems an exciting opportunity. The teaser videos that were dropped past summer for Soundpaint did sound very promising.

Message:

“Hi Temme,

8Dio is currently expanding and looking for full and part-time hires, including a Digital Content Manager that can help us the brand - and assist in the launch of our new revolutionary Soundpaint technology. The Digital Content Manager must have experience with Hubspot, Adwords, SEM and SEO implementation and excellent writing skills. Click here for more information.

We are also looking for several other positions, including DSP Programmers, Kontakt Scripters, Video Editors, Youtubers, Support staff etc.

Hope to hear from you!”


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)

@8Dio Productions No idea whether they would be interested in showcasing Soundpaint at all, but a couple of my favourite Youtubers around here are @Simeon, @ChrisSiuMusic and @ThomCSounds

Edit for clarification:
I’m not proposing you hire these gents, but would love for them to receive review copies of Soundpaint (or other instruments for that matter), seeing that you’re also looking for Youtubers


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## silverling_co (Apr 23, 2021)

Having done some contracting work with 8dio, I wouldn't recommend working for them as a company. Without going into details (NDA), my experience with them was not fantastic. Bad communication, being asked to redo weeks of work because the initial directions from the company were not finalized before they got sent to me, etc. And since I've stopped actively working for them, I have had several bad experiences with upper-level employees. I'm sure other people have loved working for them, but I'm just sharing my experience with them.


----------



## Macrawn (Apr 23, 2021)

Hmmm. I'm completely unqualified for all positions. But lend me a prophet XL and I'll make vids. Plus, what the heck is sound paint anyway?


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Apr 23, 2021)

I mean... there are a lot of stories about them (and dealing with them - attitude). One of the reasons I avoid their products


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)

Sorry to hear that. Also, I wasn’t really looking for feedback like this either but of course you’re well within your right to put it here. For me it means I shall now bail out of my own thread, because really I was merely trying to do both people on here and a favourite developer of mine a favour.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)

Mark Kouznetsov said:


> I mean... there are a lot of stories about them (and dealing with them - attitude). One of the reasons I avoid their products


Maybe create a separate thread then? To share those experiences? My experience has been nothing but positive.

Anyway. I get it. Have fun y’all :-(


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Maybe create a separate thread then? To share those experiences? My experience has been nothing but positive.
> 
> Anyway. I get it. Have fun y’all :-(


Well that got awkward 

As an owner of plenty of their libraries myself I only have good things to say as a customer
Multiple times they have helped me out with purchases or offers


----------



## rdd27 (Apr 23, 2021)

Just took a look at the website and couldn't see any information about these on their jobs page. Do you have any links to the job description or where to apply? Thanks

(I see your original post says "click here" but the link doesn't seem to have copied over)


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)

rdd27 said:


> Just took a look at the website and couldn't see any information about these on their jobs page. Do you have any links to the job description or where to apply? Thanks
> 
> (I see your original post says "click here" but the link doesn't seem to have copied over)


Hold on!

Here it is!

https://8dio.com/digital-content-manager/?utm_medium=email&_hsmi=122912352&_hsenc=p2ANqtz--Z8EJktFC1cz-z2npndZ4pHnMbHddUYIV30jMmDSedbsBf3u-JWws3PojeJ6l7L0YHVhVgHjWOx6qu7rlXqi-vJMsxSQ&utm_content=122912465&utm_source=hs_email


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)

Job Description:
We are searching for a driven, full-time Digital Content Creator to produce high-quality campaigns for our virtual instruments business. The Content Creator will create effective online campaigns, continually improve SEO and SEM, work directly in Hubspot and create novel revenue-generating concepts. The Content Creator should also spearhead the creation of fresh stylistic guidelines and help innovate new marketing schemes.
To be a successful Content Creator, you should focus on appealing to consumers’ interests by creating engaging material. Ultimately, an exceptional Content Creator will promote collaboration between internal stakeholders to ensure consistency in our company’s outputs.

Content Creator Responsibilities:
Managing Hubspot and Google Ads
Utilize and optimize SEO methods to increase site traffic and revenue
SEM analysis and come up with improved schemes for sales
Writing, reviewing, editing, and updating content for 8Dio and Soundpaint websites, newsletters, blogs, marketing materials, and similar platforms
Conducting research and interviews to learn more about current trends, developments, and perceptions about the subject matter, and then contextualizing your findings
Assisting the creative team with the design of promotional materials.
Using social media to engage consumers, respond to questions or complaints, and to promote company initiatives
Collaborating with internal departments to establish campaign objectives, complete tasks, and identify and solve problems
Monitoring social media and company website metrics
Suggesting new ways to promote company offerings and to reach consumers

Content Creator Requirements:
Bachelor’s degree in English, Marketing, or a similar field
Experience with Hubspot and Photoshop
Experience with Zendesk and Social Media Platforms
Experience creating strong, engaging content
A portfolio of applicable outputs
An understanding of SEO best practices
Demonstrated excellence in writing, proofreading, and editing
Excellent research, organizational, and time management skills
Strong listening and communication skills
The capacity to work independently and collaboratively
Ability to work efficiently without compromising quality or accuracy
Understanding of music software and software-based instruments

About 8Dio Productions:
We are the largest independent publisher of deep-sampled music instruments in the world. The odds are that you have heard our instruments in your favorite Blockbuster movie, TV-show, Game or Top-40 production. But our accolades is not what makes us cool. Our pride is in constantly pushing the boundaries of music and instruments. We have sampled the largest symphony orchestra and choirs ever sampled. We have two revolutionary Prophet X/XL Analog Hardware Synths with Sequential. But most importantly we have instruments made with heart, soul and love. No more boring samples.

8Dio was founded in 2010 by Academy Award, T.E.C and G.A.N.G-winning composer Troels Folmann and CEO Tawnia Knox. 8Dio is composed of highly motivated, talented and driven individuals. We are strongly committed to collaborating and building great things together. We don’t believe in your typical corporate hierarchy. We never take meetings. We believe the best argument should win – regardless of who makes it.

We hope to hear from you, but please only apply if you wholeheartedly agree with the above. 

To apply, please email a cover letter, current resume and your compensation requirements to [email protected]


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Well that got awkward
> 
> As an owner of plenty of their libraries myself I only have good things to say as a customer
> Multiple times they have helped me out with purchases or offers


I have that same experience. I don’t want do discredit people who have had less than positive ones of course. I just did not want my “innocent” post to (d)evolve down that path, that’s all.


----------



## darkogav (Apr 23, 2021)

so they have a LinkedIn page but don't use it to post marketing jobs where all marketing jobs are usually posted.. so odd?

https://www.linkedin.com/company/8dio-llc/jobs/


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)

Apparently their first hunch is to send private emails to extremely talented people like me? The crème-de-la-crème of international digital content creation, as witnessed by my marvelous posts on here? That may explain why I am currently the only one who is in the know?

Alright... I’ll see myself out


----------



## rdd27 (Apr 23, 2021)

My full time job is digital content marketing, so I'm interested. It's a shame they don't have a salary on the job description but I'll still get in touch I think.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 23, 2021)

The customer service from 8Dio is excellent, and I am happy to buy from them and reward that.

Working for a company can be a different matter, there is often a lot of stress and pressures (as well as the normal poor communication and politics) in small to medium sized business. As I don't know what it is like to work for most companies I buy from, I never normally (unless of course if what they are doing is illegal or exploitative) factor that into my buying decisions.

I don't say this to minimise any bad experience anyone has had. I am a firm believer that all employers should treat their employees with respect, this includes those working for them on a freelance basis.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @8Dio Productions No idea whether they would be interested in showcasing Soundpaint at all, but a couple of my favourite Youtubers around here are @Simeon, @ChrisSiuMusic and @ThomCSounds


Thanks for the mention Emmet! It just wouldn't fit in my current schedule, but I appreciate it nonetheless.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Thanks for the mention Emmet! It just wouldn't fit in my current schedule, but I appreciate it nonetheless.


Pleasure. Thanks for your excellent content Chris! Loved the Jade / Phoenix video - and very well timed 

Plus... they’re hiring but on top of that are also looking for Youtubers... so I figured I’d love for them to eventually provide you with Soundpaint to “test” it for us mere mortals / sample hoarders


----------



## ThomCSounds (Apr 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @8Dio Productions No idea whether they would be interested in showcasing Soundpaint at all, but a couple of my favourite Youtubers around here are @Simeon, @ChrisSiuMusic and @ThomCSounds
> 
> Edit for clarification:
> I’m not proposing you hire these gents, but would love for them to receive review copies of Soundpaint (or other instruments for that matter), seeing that you’re also looking for Youtubers


Thanks a lot for mentioning my name here too Temme!  Unfortunately that's gonna be difficult for me too right at this time, got too many things in the pipeline already.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Apparently their first hunch is to send private emails to extremely talented people like me? The crème-de-la-crème of international digital content creation, as witnessed by my marvelous posts on here? That may explain why I am currently the only one who is in the know?
> 
> Alright... I’ll see myself out


Ha ha! This made my day! I also got the email, so I must be among the elite as well.

Seriously though, I don't now why people are saying they won't buy from them because the don't like the "inside" of the company. If they knew the deep dark secrets of Apple and Microsoft, would they still be using a computer?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Ha ha! This made my day! I also got the email, so I must be among the elite as well.
> 
> Seriously though, I don't now why people are saying they won't buy from them because the don't like the "inside" of the company. If they knew the deep dark secrets of Apple and Microsoft, would they still be using a computer?


What can I say Jeremy. If I had to write down ONE other name who I already suspected would have gotten an invite by 8Dio it was yours...


----------



## Robert_G (Apr 23, 2021)

I got the invite and i dont even live in the U.S.
Anyways....I wont even respond to a job ad that doesn't at least give an idea of the pay scale


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 23, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Ha ha! This made my day! I also got the email, so I must be among the elite as well.
> 
> Seriously though, I don't now why people are saying they won't buy from them because the don't like the "inside" of the company. If they knew the deep dark secrets of Apple and Microsoft, would they still be using a computer?


Yeah I got the email too
Nice to know they think I am that awesome...

Or perhaps it if for those who have spent plenty *cough* emptied their wallets with them


----------



## Kony (Apr 23, 2021)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Or perhaps it if for those who have spent plenty *cough* emptied their wallets with them


I think that's why I got the email as well


----------



## Alchemedia (Apr 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Apparently their first hunch is to send private emails to extremely talented people like me? The crème-de-la-crème of international digital content creation, as witnessed by my marvelous posts on here? That may explain why I am currently the only one who is in the know?
> 
> Alright... I’ll see myself out


Sorry Doc, but I received the email too. They must know I live close enough to walk there. Incidentally, if you really want to impress the 8DIO HR dept, inform them that you are a connoisseur of fine wine and know Rutherford AVA is infamous for it's dust.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Sorry Doc, but I received the email too. They must know I live close enough to walk there. Incidentally, if you really want to impress the 8DIO HR dept, inform them that you are a connoisseur of fine wine and know Rutherford AVA is infamous for it's dust.


Yeah yeah. Rub it in


----------



## robgb (Apr 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Apparently their first hunch is to send private emails to extremely talented people like me? The crème-de-la-crème of international digital content creation, as witnessed by my marvelous posts on here? That may explain why I am currently the only one who is in the know?
> 
> Alright... I’ll see myself out


I got one, too, so figured they are desperate.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2021)

robgb said:


> I got one, too, so figured they are desperate.


That’s it. I’ll tell my friends in the 8dio C-Suite that they don’t have to bother asking me ever again now they’re seemingly picking up random dudes like you. What are they thinking...


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 27, 2021)

Now I am starting to feel left out.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Now I am starting to feel left out.


Yeah well... they did ask me for a black list a while ago...


----------



## Troels Folmann (Apr 27, 2021)

: )))))


----------



## Propellerheads (Apr 27, 2021)

Is there any requirements for Youtuber position like must have >2K subscribers?


----------

